# [SOLVED] USB and Blue Screen of Death



## mtree (Feb 7, 2008)

I seem to have a problem with my USB slots. I use these USB slots for my mouse, my printer and my Zboard all with no problems. When I connect them to a storage device however I occasionally get the blue screen of death. The 16G MP3 player will sometimes cause the crash, but not often. The digital camera will also sometimes cause the problem, especially if I download many files. Then bought a TrekStor 500GB external Hard Drive 3.5 and if I start transfering large amounts of data I always get the Blue Screen. It is a KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR. See attachment for photo of entire error. 

I have tried plugging the TrekStor into other USB slots but I get the same blue screen. 

Anyone have any ideas what I should do? :4-dontkno

Thanks.

AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual core 3800+
2.01 GHz, 2.00 GB RAM
Gigabyte GA-M51GM-S2G Motherboard.
XP 2 Pro


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: USB and Blue Screen of Death*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Could be a faulty drive, but a virus infection is more likely to be the cause.

Have you scanned the drive and Windows for malware?

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=228753&sd=RMVP


----------



## mtree (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: USB and Blue Screen of Death*

Thanks. I was looking at this and they were talking about parameters. "If either the first or third parameter is not zero, then the following definition apply:" What do they mean by "parameter" I have stop 0x00000077 (0xc0000185, 0xc0000185, 0x00000000, 0x00BDE000) . So would 0x00000077 be the first parameter??? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: USB and Blue Screen of Death*

The first and second parameter (in your case) is 0xc0000185, the third 0x00000000 and the fourth 0x00BDE000.

Try these things. If the first doesn't help, then try the next.

Try other USB cables and different USB ports.

Scan for virus.

Run chkdsk: in "My computer" >> right click the Windows drive >> choose Properties >> Click the Tools tab >> under Error-checking, click "Check now" >> tick both options to run an extended test. (click the picture below)










Check the RAM with MemTest (link in my signature). Run the test with 1 RAM stick at a time and let it pass 4-5 cycles.


----------



## mtree (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: USB and Blue Screen of Death*

Well I had done much of this before but to be sure I did it all again and more. Checked for viruses, did a chkdsk and ran Memtest 86 v1.65 and they all ran clean. I happen to have some new ram so I also tried that and it made no difference. 

I then added another SATA hard Drive so now I have my main 320G HD with logical drives C & D and another SATA 80G HD F. I then tried to copy a 296MB file from drive D to drive F and got the BSOD again although this time it was a 0x000000F4 (0x00000003, par1, par2, par3). 

So it look like whenever I'm transfering a large file whether it be via USB or between two STATA drives I get the BSODs. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: USB and Blue Screen of Death*

Reinstall the chipset driver(s). http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2281

According to Microsoft - the drive configuration can confuse the chipset/Windows.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330100


----------



## mtree (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: USB and Blue Screen of Death*

Thanks.

On this other post they were asking for the mini Dmp. Would that be useful here before I go updated my chipset drivers?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/computer-restarts-when-moving-files-204729.html

:4-dontkno


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: USB and Blue Screen of Death*

I would follow his advice, as I am the one who asked for the dumps last time :smile:. Chipset drivers, would be the most likely cause, if it is a known fault of Windows as stated by Microsoft. Go ahead and follow Eneles' advice, he is a moderator, after all :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: USB and Blue Screen of Death*

Yes, please attach a few minidumps.


----------



## mtree (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: USB and Blue Screen of Death*

Update: I found out that I had the main dump on so no mini dumps. I have now switched this on. I also reconnected the 2nd hard drive to the second SATA control so now I have 1 HD on each controller instead of 2HDs on one controller. There was nothing on the motherboard manual about this but this seems to be stable and I have not been able to recreate the BSOD in this configeration. Will give it a few days and see. If I do get one the chipset drivers and attaching the minidump will be my next steps.

Thanks for all the help so far. M.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: USB and Blue Screen of Death*

Sounds like it's solved. :smile:

Please post back if it happens again.


----------



## mtree (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I was copying a 1G file from the 500GB external drive to my 320 internal drive and got the 0x00000077 error agin with the c0000185. The strange thing was I did not get my small dump. I had set it up to dump, see attachment, but when I did a *.dmp search on all my drives none showed up for that time which was 03/28/2008 around 8:30pm. See second attachment.

I ended up copying the 1G file from the external to the other 80G internal drive and this completed with no problems. 

When you have a 0x00000077 BSOD should you always get a dump if your settings are correct? 

Mtree


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I must have missed your last post - sorry.
Yes, a BSOD should generate a memory dump in C:\Minidump.

Try replacing the 320GB HDD's SATA cable.
See if there's an updated chipset driver at Gigabyte: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2281


----------



## mtree (Feb 7, 2008)

There are no new chipset drivers. Not changing the sound and vid drivers as I run external cards. I actually run 2 vid cards but I do not think that would cause this problem

I updated my BIOS and all that accomplished was to make my cursor stutter whenever I move it over web pages or any live program tab or button. My sound card also sounds raspy now. Might have to fall back the BIOS.

Will try a new SATA cable although I'm not sure if that is the problem as I have got one BSOD when copying to the other HD I have installed. 
Have also sent an email to Gigabyte to see if they have any ideas.

Thanks

Mtree


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What power supply do you have (brand/model)?
Video card?


----------



## mtree (Feb 7, 2008)

Power Supply: Antec US-430 (430W max)

PCI Express vid card Radeon x800

also PCI vid card Radeon 9200pro

So I have 4 monitors running.

Also have a LogMeInMirror Driver for remote access.

Mtree


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What Antec series?
Could be a power problem.

Download and run *Speedfan* - see what it says about the +12V.


----------



## mtree (Feb 7, 2008)

Antec New Solution Series NSK6500 is the tower case with the power supply included.

I replaced the SATA cable on the main internal drive but still got the BSOD when transfering files from External to this drive. External to other internal drive worked. Humm maybe I have a bad SATA controller as I have place the drives on different controllers? 

Ran the SpeedFan 

+12V = 12.03V
-12V = -1.09V

I included an attachment of the program display.

Thanks

Mtree


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the temps/voltages.

Look for minidumps in C:\Windows\minidump (wrong directory earlier - sorry)

I don't think the controller is faulty - but it certainly sounds like a driver problem.


----------



## mtree (Feb 7, 2008)

I have 5 mini dumps but the newest one I have is dated 01/22/2008. I have included that one. Not sure why I am not getting any new ones. 

I've done searches on the whole drive, but since I've stopped the bsod from automatically rebooting my PC I have not been getting any new DUMPS. Will try puting the auto reboot option back on. 

Mtree


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Debugging:



> Probably caused by : ntkrnlpa.exe


Run the System File Checker:
Click Start >> Run >> Type *cmd*, then click OK.

A command prompt window will open >> type *sfc /scannow* (note the space after sfc).
You may be asked to insert your XP disc.


----------

